# Bike Stammtisch in Freiburg!



## kingofdirt (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

wir haben uns überlegt dass es doch eine feine Sache wäre einen *regelmäßigen Stammtisch für alle Freiburger Biker *zu machen!

Der Adip (selber voll aktiver Biker und immer fleißig am Rossi am buddeln) hat seit kurzem eine Kneipe im Stühlinger und hat uns gefragt ob wir dass nicht bei ihm machen wollen!
Es gibt dort auch die möglichkeit mal Filme anzuschauen usw.

Als Termin haben wir uns *jeden 2ten Montag überlegt*, Start nächste Woche (21.07.), danach dann der 4.08. usw.... ab *ca 20 Uhr*.

Die Kneipe heißt *Piccadilli und ist am Lederleplatz, Ecke Egon-/Guntramstraße im Stühlinger*. 
Für uns gibts dann immer ein Special, wie Erdinger Alkfrei für 1,50 oder so!
Leckeres Essen gibts natürlich auch!

Wie findet ihr die Idee, wer kommt alles?!


----------



## KOSMOO (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu hier, komme aus Denzlingen und finde es eine gute Idee.
Das Picadilli kenne ich gar nicht, klingt aber interessant!
Vielleicht sieht man sich da mal.

Cheers,
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (15. Juli 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> wir haben uns überlegt dass es doch eine feine Sache wäre einen *regelmäßigen Stammtisch für alle Freiburger Biker *zu machen!
> 
> ...





Servus,

hört sich doch gut an ich werde mal vorbeischauen...

mfg


----------



## FaceGrind (15. Juli 2008)

na hoffentlich gibts im picadilly immer noch diese riesigen schniposa-portionen

gute idee!dabei.


----------



## soprano (15. Juli 2008)

der neue besitzer - ist der nicht unter anderem türsteher im jazzhaus??


----------



## waldman (15. Juli 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> der neue besitzer - ist der nicht unter anderem türsteher im jazzhaus??



jap.

ich werde auch dabei sein.


----------



## FaceGrind (16. Juli 2008)

> jap.
> 
> ich werde auch dabei sein.



na toll, dann bleibt ja von dem ganzen essen nicht mehr viel übrig...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Juli 2008)

Klingt gut. Bin dabei. Da kann ich dann gepflegt in der Runde über das verdammte kanadische Alu jammern. Schaltauge abegrissen...


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (17. Juli 2008)

die komplette Freiburger Trickstuff Mannschaft kommt natürlich auch


----------



## waldman (17. Juli 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Bin dabei. Da kann ich dann gepflegt in der Runde über das verdammte kanadische Alu jammern. Schaltauge abegrissen...


hehe, das alu ist gut.
glaub rocky verbaut blei-schaltaugen. anders kann das rahmengewicht niemals zustandekommen


----------



## waldman (21. Juli 2008)

heute abend, nicht vergessen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep Blue (22. Juli 2008)

Salli, stimmt immernoch Türsteher im Jazzhaus nur eben jetzt mit eigener Kneipe. Vielen Dank für die positiven Antworten und das ihr gestern schon so zahlreich erschiehnen seit - ich hoffe auf einen dauerhaften Stammtisch und das *"SchnipoSa"* bleibt euch natürlich erhalten. 

Bis demnächst im Picc...

PS: Jeden 2. Montag Stammtisch im Picc... weitersagen !!!


----------



## Sasquatch (2. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!




Am Montag 4.August ab ca 20 Uhr ist bei Adib eine Video Session angesagt.
Er hat dn Film Summary (Epischer doku Film über die Freiburger Bike Szene) besorgt.

Die Kneipe heißt Piccadilli und ist am Lederleplatz, Ecke Egon-/Guntramstraße im Stühlinger.
Für uns gibts dann immer ein Special, wie Erdinger Alkfrei+ Biker Teller!


----------



## Noctis (2. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würd Montag gern mal vorbei schneien, um ne Runde zu tratschen, und was für mein Magen tun.
Kurze Frage: Wie noobige Fragen kann ich stellen? Bräucht da bissel Kaufberatung.

Bildwerk Film Rockt ^^

Greets


----------



## DHSean (22. August 2008)

erinnerung:

heute abend ist offizielle neueröffnung des piccadilli, alle die beim letzten stammtisch dabei waren, haben ne einladung von adip bekommen

wer ist denn alles anzutreffen? nicht, dass ich da niemanden kenne  ^^

grüße


----------



## Deleted 87531 (25. August 2008)

Abend zusammen,

hoffe die Feier war gut besucht  und feucht fröhlich 

Wären ja auch gerne da gewesen aber wir waren seit Donnerstag in Ilmenau ...beim nächsten Tisch aber wieder anwesend 

Gruß


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (1. September 2008)

nicht vergessen, heut Abend ist wieder Stammtisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt-Lady (9. September 2008)

hey hey jungs ich weis meine frage is hier jetz bissal sehr unpassend aber ich kenn mich hier im Forum ehrlich gesagt nich so aus und ja dachte ihr kennt euch sicher aus und könnt mir helfen...
ich komm aus münchen werd aber jetz wascheinlich für ein jahr nach freiburg hochkommen und ich will auf jeden mein Biken ich einjahr lang alleine daheim stehen lassen...jetz wollt ich mich bissal erkundingen was es da oben alles so gibt u evtl vll sogar scho paar leute von da oben kennen lernen das ich auch ma jemanden hab zum biken...also wäre echt suuuupeeeer wen mir hier jemand weiter helfen könnte...
ich fahre selber ein Slopstyler und fahr halt dirt und freeride und am liebsten in bikeparks! würd mich sehr über pms freun...
lg bine
ride on


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2008)

hi,

also zum biken findest du hier immer jemand. wir ham hier am rosskopf ne genehmigte strecke da ist immer was los.

und sonst kommste einfach mal zum stammtisch, dann kannste n paar von den leuten wunderbar kennen lernen. 

zum bikepark: todtnau und lac blanc sind nur 1h von hier entfernt. und stückle weiter wäre au noch bad wildbad. also perfekt hier


----------



## Dirt-Lady (9. September 2008)

eha klingt alles ganz gut... ich schau mich hier so gut wie möglich scho um aber hab auch keine ahnung wo in freiburg ich dan landen werde und so des muss ich jetz erst alles schaun aber vorsorgen is garnet so schlecht ^^
MERCI für alle antworten und co.


----------



## kingofdirt (15. September 2008)

Hi!
heute ist wieder Stammtisch!
Ich bin da! Wer noch!?!


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2008)

hab leider keine regiokarte mehr um nach freiburg zu düsen. nächstes mal bin ich dann denk ich wieder dabei.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (15. September 2008)

20 Uhr Picadilli?
Bis ca. wieviel Uhr wirds wohl gehen? Muss noch meinen Pflichten als HiWi nachkommen ...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. September 2008)

bin da!

MfG


----------



## Deleted 87531 (15. September 2008)

Servus,

bei mir wirds heut leider nix :kotz: euch trotzdem viel spaß 

mfg


----------



## Deleted 87531 (28. September 2008)

Servus zammen,

is moin den wieder Tisch?

mfg Michael


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (29. September 2008)

jo ist schon wieder soweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (12. Oktober 2008)

morgen abend is wieder lustiges beisammensein im picc.

also bis moin


----------



## kingofdirt (13. Oktober 2008)

juhu endlich wieder warmes Essen!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (13. Oktober 2008)

Servus zusammen, werd heute net können, moin wieder um 4.30 aufstehen  des wird mri sonst   zu stressig....

Bis zum nächsten mal un nen guten an alle


----------



## Triple F (13. Oktober 2008)

Da werde ich doch evtl. noch spontan auf eine Hopfenkaltschale vorbeischauen. Ab wann seid ihr dort? Gegen 21.00 ?


----------



## kingofdirt (27. Oktober 2008)

ist's heut schon wieder soweit? Gott wie die Zeit vergeht....


----------



## waldman (27. Oktober 2008)

jo heut is wieder stammtisch. komm heut nur kurz vorbei.


----------



## waldman (10. November 2008)

hallo leute,
heut abend ist wieder stammtisch. schniposa ich komme....
bis dann
ansgar


----------



## phreak (10. November 2008)

Hi Ansgar,

wo ist denn der stammtisch, vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei!


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (10. November 2008)

bin da! wer noch?!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (10. November 2008)

phreak schrieb:


> Hi Ansgar,
> 
> wo ist denn der stammtisch, vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei!



kuckst du erste Seite des thread


----------



## jenne_freiburg (18. November 2008)

*Bitte mal die Augen offen halten!!*

Hallo, wenn jemandem dieses Rad zum Kauf angeboten wird oder er zufällig jemandem damit sieht bitte sofort betreffenden Bewusstlos schlagen oder und Erschießen. Alternativ die Polizei verständigen.
Dieses Rad war mein allerheiligstes und wurde mir am 17.11.2008 ca. 18°°Uhr vorm BikePalast Freiburg, Schwarzwaldstr. 18 gestohlen (angeschlossen und innerhalb von 5min wars weg) ...
meine Tel.Nr.  0178 540 88 91 oder 0761 60916
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/azUdV7ix0rRNylheJxRlIw





Vorderrad: Tune, AeroSpeichen
Gabel: SiD Team
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Bremsen: Magura Martha
Schalthebel: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Schaltwerk: XTR
Kurbel: XT
Hinterrad: DT 240, ZTR Olympic
Sattelstütze: R. WCS Carbon
Sattel: Selle Italia -  SLR Carbonio
und weiße Nokkon Schaltzüge (hinten an der Schaltung Schwarz - Rot - Gold)
Rahmen: ein ungelabelter (also ohne Herstellerschriftzug) 17Zoll Carbonrahmen (der gleiche wie z.B. Müsing verkauft) auf der Innenseite hinten steht bq-cycles.com drauf ist aber nur n aufkleber ....


----------



## FaceGrind (18. November 2008)

dumme sache, passt aber leider nicht ganz ins thema "Bikerstammtisch".


----------



## kingofdirt (18. November 2008)

das rad hab ich am freitag vorm ZO gesehen, hab mir noch gedacht welcher depp so ein rad so wenig bis gar nicht gesichert da hin stellt!!!
sorry, aber das wundert mich jetzt echt mal gar nicht dass das rad weg ist.
in freiburg kannst so nem rad doch nicht einkaufen gehen!

werde trotzdem die augen offen halten, aber pass in zukunft besser auf dein zeug auf sonst wird dir in so ner stadt wie hier das nächste rad auch wieder gleich geklaut...


----------



## waldman (23. November 2008)

juhu, morgen ist endlich wieder stammtisch.
das heißt: beheizter raum, getränke mit kohlensäure und warmes essen

ich bin dabei


----------



## kingofdirt (24. November 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> beheizter raum, getränke mit kohlensäure und warmes essen



wow was für ein Luxus! das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (24. November 2008)

Och menno ich kann mir den Luxus wieder net gönnen, is im mom einfach weng stressig mim schaffen, hoffentlich klappts bald wieder...
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (5. Dezember 2008)

Morgen am Samstag ist die legandare jährliche Nikolausausfahrt! 

Treffpunkt um 12 in der Oltmannstr. beim Björn!

und danach Stammtisch


----------



## Deleted 87531 (5. Dezember 2008)

Leider nix Rad im mom --> Baustelle^^v un n Nikolaus kostüm hät ich au net 

hf @all lassts krachen


----------



## waldman (8. Dezember 2008)

hi leute,
heut abend ist wieder stammtisch. gerade bei diesen temperaturen freu ich mich auf nen beheizten raum.  
gruß


----------



## kingofdirt (8. Dezember 2008)

hast bei dir zuhause und in der Schule keine Heizung?!? Die ARMEN Lehrer..... 

(kannst dich auch mal bei mir im Büro aufwärmen wenn's nicht mehr geht)


----------



## waldman (8. Dezember 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> hast bei dir zuhause und in der Schule keine Heizung?!? Die ARMEN Lehrer.....
> 
> (kannst dich auch mal bei mir im Büro aufwärmen wenn's nicht mehr geht)



die kohlensäurehaltigen getränke hab ich dieses mal vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## waldman (21. Dezember 2008)

So jetz,
morgen abend ist wieder Stammtisch.
So ne Blamage wie letztes Mal will ich nicht nochmal erleben. Wir waren gerade mal vier Hansele. 
Ab sofort erwarte ich wieder zweistellige Besucherzahlen. 

Kann ja nich angehen dass heute im Bombenloch mehr Leute waren wie beim Stammtisch.....


----------



## Toni Dark (21. Dezember 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> Kann ja nich angehen dass heute im Bombenloch mehr Leute waren wie beim Stammtisch.....



Doch, kann angehen. Ich werd nämlich nicht kommen


----------



## kingofdirt (22. Dezember 2008)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Doch, kann angehen. Ich werd nämlich nicht kommen



noch so ne aktion und du fliegst auch ausm Team


----------



## Toni Dark (23. Dezember 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> noch so ne aktion und du fliegst auch ausm Team



shit, so langsam wirds eng. 

Wobei, den Chef kann man gar nit aus seinem eigenen Team schmeissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (31. Dezember 2008)

Am 5. Januar ist ja wieder Stammtisch! Da am Dienstag Feiertag ist und daher ja alle ausschlafen können wollen wir einen GROßEN Stammtisch machen! 
Soll heißen wir schauen mit Beamer ein paar feine Videos und feiern alle zusammen bis der Adip uns rauswirft (wenn dass überhaupt passiert  )

Also am Montag ab 20 Uhr!
Wer ist dabei?!?

@tonidark: wenn du da kommst hast du evtl nochmal ne chance im Team zu bleiben!


----------



## waldman (31. Dezember 2008)

bin isch bei


----------



## DHSean (31. Dezember 2008)

dabei! hoffe es kommt nüscht dazwischen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. Januar 2009)

bin auch am Start


----------



## FaceGrind (2. Januar 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## Toni Dark (2. Januar 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> bin auch am Start



Nachdem ich mal wieder mein Standardsofa in Freiburg gebucht habe, bin ich auch am Start. 

Damit ist die Existenz des Teams für 09 wohl geklärt, oder?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Januar 2009)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mal wieder mein Standardsofa in Freiburg gebucht habe, bin ich auch am Start.
> 
> Damit ist die Existenz des Teams für 09 wohl geklärt, oder?



Ich würde nicht so weit gehen das Teil SOFA zu nennen. Eher die Karikatur eines Sofas.


----------



## Sasquatch (3. Januar 2009)

Na klar bin ich da!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (5. Januar 2009)

Lieg mit Grippe im Bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr Freiburger,
ich bin am 7. und 8. 1. 2009 in Emmendingen und würde gerne ne Tour fahren. Klar, es wird kalt und rutschig, aber mit nem Einheimischen sicher machbar. Wer hilft? Danke


----------



## soprano (5. Januar 2009)




----------



## FaceGrind (6. Januar 2009)

mensch soprano, schon mal überlegt was sinnvolles zu posten?

@ bist vielleicht im falschen thread, schau doch mal hier rein..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336350
ich hab am 7./8. leider keine zeit zum fahren


----------



## soprano (6. Januar 2009)




----------



## FaceGrind (6. Januar 2009)




----------



## soprano (6. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (9. Januar 2009)

Na dann hab ich die sonnige Tour eben alleine gemacht. 
Die Fahrstrasse ab Waldkirch auf den Kandel, dort nen miserablen Schweinebraten zurück gehen lassen und dann tief verschneite Waldwege wieder runter über Dettenbach nach Waldkirch bis Teningen. Unten minus 3°, oben minus 9°. Und ich hatte ja gute Kleidung dabei. 
Ein tolles Revier habt ihr da.
Gruß in den Süden!


----------



## lengaijogi (15. Januar 2009)

wann ist denn der nächste stammtisch?

ah, a guads neus no!!!


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (15. Januar 2009)

kommenden Montag den 19.1.


----------



## Dddakk (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lengaijogi,

na das wäre doch auch mal ein heißer Downhill:
http://frank.mtsu.edu/~fbelton/latestnews.html

Gruß


----------



## kingofdirt (2. Februar 2009)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ists heut wieder soweit!


----------



## waldman (2. Februar 2009)

jop, heut ist wieder stammtisch


----------



## kingofdirt (16. Februar 2009)

heute!


----------



## waldman (16. Februar 2009)

bin nicht dabei. mir hängen immer noch die nachwirkungen von letztem freitag nach


----------



## lengaijogi (16. Februar 2009)

shit, kann immer noch net, muss morgen um 8 bei bad säckingen auf der baustelle stehen und daher schon kurz nach sechs in freiburg aufbrechen!


----------



## waldman (2. März 2009)

heut abend ist wieder stammtisch, nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (2. März 2009)

ja ist!
wer geht?


----------



## kingofdirt (3. März 2009)

Das war aber ne ziemlich armselige vorstellung gestern abend! Nur der Ansgar und Ich waren da! so geht's net weiter!


----------



## waldman (3. März 2009)

aber echt he..


----------



## Jack22001 (4. März 2009)

Hi Jungs, schade das der Stammtisch immer in der Woche ist, da ich nur am We in FR bin. Sonst würde ich ab und an auchmal vorbeischauen 
Gruss jack22001


----------



## DHSean (30. März 2009)

heut abend stammtisch?!


----------



## waldman (30. März 2009)

DHSean schrieb:


> heut abend stammtisch?!



ja heut abend war 
außer arne und mir war leider niemand da.

so geht des nit weiter hier !!!




Aber es wird Frühling. Juhu !!


----------



## Noctis (30. März 2009)

ich dacht das ist immer am ersten Montag des Monats.
Wär gern vorbei gekommen. Damed

Greets


----------



## DHSean (30. März 2009)

@ansgar

zu spät  ... aber in zwei wochen (ostermontag, wenn ich mich nicht irre) dann


----------



## Boltar (31. März 2009)

ahoi!

Seid ihr ne geschlossene Gesellschaft oder kann man da dazu stossen?

Bin nicht neu in der Stadt, war aber acht Jahre weg!

Grüße
Boltar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (31. März 2009)

jeder mann/frau ist gerne willkommen. start 20 uhre


----------



## Triple F (31. März 2009)

Mist, _schon_ wieder verpaßt... hoffentlich bekomm' ich das dieses Jahr noch hin.


----------



## Noctis (31. März 2009)

wäre es möglich den termin einen tag im Vorraus zu posten?
Dann verpassen es hoffentlich nicht so viele


----------



## waldman (31. März 2009)

Noctis schrieb:


> wäre es möglich den termin einen tag im Vorraus zu posten?
> Dann verpassen es hoffentlich nicht so viele



klar, wir habens auch vergessen.
es ist aber ganz einfach: jeder zweite montag. also wieder in zwei wochen !


----------



## Noctis (31. März 2009)

lol, Ostermontag. Bin ich auch nicht da.
Naja, ich versuchs dann mal in 4 wochen 

Wo genau? Ich bin gerade zu Faul um den Thread zu durchsuchen...


----------



## waldman (31. März 2009)

Noctis schrieb:


> lol, Ostermontag. Bin ich auch nicht da.
> Naja, ich versuchs dann mal in 4 wochen
> 
> Wo genau? Ich bin gerade zu Faul um den Thread zu durchsuchen...



picc106. freiburg stühlinger, lederle platz, guntramstraße 106.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (27. April 2009)

heute


----------



## Noctis (27. April 2009)

uhrzeit?


----------



## DHSean (27. April 2009)

ab 20 uhr wie immer


----------



## Noctis (27. April 2009)

kay, bin  da.


----------



## Oberrieder (12. November 2009)

Wann ist den das nächste treffen?...würde auch gerne mal kommen  

Grüße Oberrieder


----------



## waldman (12. November 2009)

hab mal nen neuen thread gemacht, in das alte ding hier schaut doch keiner mehr rein.


----------



## aufgehts (29. September 2010)

hallo leute,

am 9. oktober findet wieder der KANDEL-BIKE-CUP statt.

http://www.sckandel.de/aktuellesundinfos/index.html

http://www.sckandel.de/pdf/2010/bike-cup-2010.pdf

wäre nett wenn ihr mitmacht.....


----------

